# A good read for hunters at most any level.



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I found this on the Field & Stream website. It's by Norman Strung who passed away in the early 1990s. He was a great writer; too bad there's not more like him! The article goes through his progression as a hunter ending in, what I think, the mind set we all should have as sportsmen. Anyway, I found it pretty insightful and interesting to think about where I might be in his timetable.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/ ... news061010


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: A good read for most hunters at most any level.*

Thanks for posting that link wf4f. I remember reading it many years ago, and it still hits home. Strung is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: A good read for most hunters at most any level.*

That is an excellent read! I printed it out and will share with my "non computer" friends! Thank you very much for posting it!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a good read I really like this quote for the people that always ask me why or tell me I'm stupid for not shooting that buck because of it's to young and dumb.
“We are measured more as hunters by the things we choose not to shoot, than by those that we do.”


----------

